# Which version of Autumn Second Movement do you think is better??



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Both version gets me depressed.

Which version do you like it better?

First one






Second one


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The first one by far. It's faster, less exaggerated, and plus the recording is further, which makes the strings sound much more magical.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have to go with the second one. In the first, the harpsichord is barely audible resulting in deficient conversation.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I may go with the first one. It sounds just a tad bit more depressing.

Damn. I like Autumn best out of 4 seasons just because of this depressing second movement. What a depressing second movement


----------

